
The first question asked on Stack Overflow - soheilpro
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4/convert-decimal-to-double
======
uberman
See this for a discussion on other possible "first questions".

[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/3991/what-was-
the-f...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/3991/what-was-the-first-
question-on-so)

